# Best tape for concrete + masonry?



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

What tape do you use that sticks nicely to concrete sidewalks and driveways?..or to the parging?..I need something to keep my paper stuck down on the ground while spraying an exterior...Masking tape is not the best.

I've used duck tape in the past but it is a pain to dispense...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob uses the roofing paper that comes in rolls, stiff enough you don't have to tape it unless it is windy, then a couple cricks, rocks, or scrap wood.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I run duck tape on all concrete, parging, stucco, etc. I have recently said forget the 12" masking paper and have been running rosin paper with 1.5" white tape to the duck tape. It makes it much easier to drop off. No need to tack that masking paper to the drop because rosin isn't blowing up when you spray directly to it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Rob uses the roofing paper that comes in rolls, stiff enough you don't have to tape it unless it is windy, then a couple cricks, rocks, or scrap wood.


Heavy felt tar paper works very well for this. Nice crisp line granted it isn't windy.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Polyken red duct tape and red rosin paper..... good luck


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> What tape do you use that sticks nicely to concrete sidewalks and driveways?..or to the parging?..I need something to keep my paper stuck down on the ground while spraying an exterior...Masking tape is not the best.
> 
> I've used duck tape in the past but it is a pain to dispense...


We use tar paper and masonite plywood. The tar paper is very good as long as it isnt windy. The masonite is the best, but I know its pretty high priced right now. We bought a 100 plus sheets 5 to 7 years ago and still have quite a few pieces.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

CK_68847 said:


> We use tar paper and masonite plywood. The tar paper is very good as long as it isnt windy. The masonite is the best, but I know its pretty high priced right now. We bought a 100 plus sheets 5 to 7 years ago and still have quite a few pieces.


We did the same thing for years.... Then used to use the fresh cardboard off cabinets ..... It's just more crap to lug around , it's worth it to me to buy a roll of rosin and a roll of red duct easy to apply and pull up


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Duct tape. I like the Gorilla tape the best. Im just doing res repaints now, but tar paper was my thing on tilt ups when the apron was poured on the back and comm repaints too.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I use the tar paper, usually can find some on a job site to snag. I been using the green tape from SW, that holds real well.
I don't know why they insisted i cover the floor, it's a garage and full of paint, but it was resto job and they paid for it.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

3m 2" and red rosin if I feel like it,Sometimes,12" paper and tape and a runner seems better.


----------

